# bro dave& ms jackie



## H2H1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything from this family? I hope all is well with BroDave. You know Ms.Jackie always put a post in on the forum and keeps up updated on Bro Dave. If anyone has any info let us know


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I've been watching, Hollis. They haven't logged in here since the 2nd of March. I'm concerned ...


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Hope all is well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

yea me too ,, i hope that everything os ok with them ,,, but i'm gonna send Brodave a pm and see ... :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

sounds good Rod, post back when you hear from them


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Has anyone heard from John hertig or Archer lately?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

John was on a couple of days ago ,, he posted in he bio deisel thingy ,, but have not heard from Archer .. sorry


----------



## hertig (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I'm here.  My dad is visiting (staying in the motorhome) and I don't get on every day.  Plus, I know a bit about several subjects; just not the ones discussed recently


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

John, that never stops Rod from going on and on about something!     :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

John, glad to hear your here .


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

het Rod di you ever get a reply on your PM to BroDave or Ms. Jackie. I tried to e-mail them at the e-mail listed on their profile but it didn't work  anyway I hope all is well, but concern now since we havn't heard anything.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Archer hits me with a forwarded e-mail or two each week.  Have not heard directly from him lately.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I guess they don't think that the people in the forum worry about them when they are vital part of the forum. and we don't hear from  them.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Hey Hollis,  Of course I don't know these people but now I'm worried.  Like Forest Gump says, "What's one more thang".


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I did hear from Archer yesterday via e-mail.  He will not be going to Denver and said he was holding his own.  Super people Linda and Mike


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Glad to hear he's holding.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

that good news Nash, like DL glad to hear he is doing ok and holding his own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

well i have not got anythingy back from brodave or msjackie ... make u wonder


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Got an e-mail today from Archer, and they are still in FL, going back to IN in April. He did not elaborate, but sounded good.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

That good to hear


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

As I am new,  Who is Bro Dave & Ms Jackie?  Momma said that you can never have enough people praying for ya.
Darlin


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

well to get u updated ,, my sent pm is still in the sent slought ,, so that means that msjackie or brodave has not been on in a while ,, i don't know how to get a hold of TOY ,, he maybe able to give us some insights..
Bty Darling Brodave and msjackie are some of this sights best couples ,, Brodave has had several strokes in the past few months ,, it put him out of rving ,, and i'm afraid that (by the silence of the 2 ) we may not like the news ,, but again it could all be good also ,,, but since they live where i go vacationing every year Myrtle Beach ,, i was hopping to catch up with them this May ,,, but agian i'm thinking positive ,, as all others on here are ,,, if u go back on the Class A forums ,, Darling ,, u can see how much we picked on dave and he also returned the favors ,, too all of us ,, but agian pray that all is good  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

GUess what i seen that brodave was on here tonight around 10pm or so ,, but still haven't heard anything back on my pm ,, but at least he logged on ,, man that makes me feel better  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Sounds positive.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

that good news Rod, I have been watching the forum but I guess I missed his post. I am glad he seem to be doing ok


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Bro Davids daughter in law PM'ed me today and said that David has ALS and is not doing well.  I thanked her for the update and told her that all our prayers were with them and family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

That is not what we wanted to here GTS ,, but thanks for the update ,, we all are praying for him   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

GTS I agree with Rod ,that what we wanted to here, but now we know something, our prays is with him :disapprove:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

To bring everyone up to date, I have been charged with a small moving violation called ALS, 
I am now confined to a wheelchair and need help with walking,  My wife of 22 years is planning on 
to redo our vows on the 50th, I was told it all depends on MY  outlook and whether it will be slow or the fast one.
as to long I have to go RVing. I look to God for my strenght and just ask him to do his will.
I will be on as long as I am able to type and when I can not I will be praying for all my old friends and for
the ones I have not met yet. 
GOD GO WITH YOU,

LOVE TO ALL


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Bro David,  you can't receive strength from anybody better.  He has helped me through some tuff time as He will help you. Your in my prayers.
In Christ, Jim


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Keep your positive mind set.  We will we pray for you and look forward to your posts.   DL


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Good to hear from you David, keep it up and we hope to see you back on the road soon.  Stay in touch with us.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Put some slicks on the wheelchair, David!  Soopitup and you can go anywhere an RV will go!

There ya have it. I just named yore WC "Soopitup".


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Howdy Bro Dave and Ms Jackie, we sure have been worried about ya'll. I am sorry to hear about  your set back and I pray that the Good Lord will put his healing hands down on you and heal all your ailments. I hope you do as TEX as stated soopup the 4x4 WC  and start your recover. I am hoping to meet and see all at Ken open house next month, so get better ASAP :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

now i know brodave will overcome this ,, he's strong ,, and with all our rvusa support ,, who couldn't get better ,, bty dave keep on typing to us ,, it's therapy ,, and do as tex ,, said soop up the 4x4 WC ,, u never know u may find it better than u'r rv ,, for gas milage that is ,, hey u know i'm just kidding around with u ,, but keep the hope high and u know that u are in all our prayers ,, day in and day out ,,, but keep it up ,, cause msjakie needs u ,,,
  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

We took dave out today in the Jeep and as I was starting to get in to drive I found him in the drivers seat.He drove for a short time just around the area and then had to come back in and take a 3 hour nap. 
His spirits are doing great and he makes us wonder if his is as bad as the docs say, then I have to work with his body and can tell that his body is going down.

Thank you for your prayers and love,
msjackie

ps 730, it was 74 and sunny in Myrtle Beach today, dave said to rub it in


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

thanks Ms Jackie for the update, we are truly sorry to hear about BroDave. I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers. I hope that he gets better so you two can get out and do some rv'ing. I know that will boost him up. so with God speed get better soon.

though we have not met I feel we are god friends and would like to see ya'll at GTS open house.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

ok i see how u are ,, rub in u'r warm weather ,, but be advised ,, i have less than 60 days , to be in u'r neck of the woods ,, so tell dave i need the MH washed and waxed ,,, he can do it at the CG      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
U know i'm just doing this to get him riled up    :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :clown: 
Our prayers are with u 2  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

730, He said bring it on, he can take it, also it got 78 today, just a little more rubbing,
to all our friends, thanks for the love and prayers,
ms jackie


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

ok now i'm    our high was 60 today ,, but gonna get in the lower 50's tomorrow ,, they took the snow out of the forcast for monday (yea) ,, but i'm still counting the days to be in u'r neck of the woods ,, and bty Dave is on ,, i'll have the wash brush and the wax waiting ,, byt this year we will be @ Pirate Land ,,, Ocean lakes was booked ,,, so see ya on the beach     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

By the way 730, is that handwaxed or spray on? If it is hand waxed then I will help with the lower 3 feet. any thing taller then I am slightly vertically challenged. 
GOD BLESS ALL,


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Bro Dave we will have to put some extenders on the 4x4 that will raise you up. :laugh:  :laugh: . keep up your spiritual belief and get better real soon. 

HEY Rod was that your camp site/ ground that was in the highway maz I got last week? if so I just might have to try it out later on in the year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Hollis u mean the one that i'm going to in May ???? If so it is Pirate Land ,, it's only about 1/4 mile form ocean lakes ,, and that's in Mytle Beach ,, not North Myrtle ,, their is a big diffence ,, just ask Bor dave    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
But i did have a perment lot in ocean lakes ,, but due to only using it 1 time a year ,, and costing $12,000 a year ,, i did not renew it this year ,,, gotta save money somewhere ,, u know


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

how I know things are getting so high, I asked the DW how much it would cost for her to nice to me,  she I could never pay that amount   :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil: JK having some fun and it's cheap :clown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

WOW ,,,, mine pays me not to talk to her JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

Bro David,
Where are you in SC?  Just wondering.  I have family in Columbia.


----------



## brodavid (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

outside of conway,sc just 21 miles from myrtle beach,
GOD BLESS ALL


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I have been through Conway many times.  Who knew.  IF I make it to the beach this year, I will try to look you up.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

I am not hard to find, just look for the 4x4 tracks,JK
leave a message and will send a address,
I leave on a dead end road and dirt, so 730 can not come down it and make me wash his rv, JK about the rv


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: bro dave& ms jackie

now wait a second Dave ,, u'r not backing up on our deal for the washing and waxing ,, just because u live on a dirt road ,, are u ,,, if so meet me at the end of u'r road ,, next to the paveed highway ,, and i'll set up the wash and wax there ,, that way i'll be clean after i come visit with u folks ,,, now u know i'm JK with ya ,, but if it keeps u going ,, then u'r in for a spell of it      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:


----------

